# Watch Lathes



## jnash (Dec 6, 2010)

So i have come into some tools, and some of the stuff is Lates

no i think i have two types of Lathe

A metal one (that i think goes with the pictures below:



















and the one below Unimat 3 with LOADS of extras 










My question is what would you use the first one for, and what would you use the unimat 3 one for in regards to watch repair (or possibly watch creation)

Do people create cases with these?

what im trying to guage is whether or not this would be any use to me or should i sell it as i really have limited space in my place!

Many thanks

Jonathan


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

jnash said:


> and the one below Unimat 3 with LOADS of extras
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Answer to first one: Not a lot, probably. :thumbsdown: The Unimat 3 - anything and everything you can dream of making. :drool:


----------



## jnash (Dec 6, 2010)

thanks, i think i really like the Unimat, could watch cases be made from it?

the first lathe, does those attachments come with it (think im going to try and get rid of it!)


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

jnash said:


> thanks, i think i really like the Unimat, could watch cases be made from it?


The Unimat 3 is a model engineer's lathe - not a watchmaker's lathe per se. Suggest you google its capabilities for yourself.


----------



## jnash (Dec 6, 2010)

SEIKO7A38 said:


> jnash said:
> 
> 
> > thanks, i think i really like the Unimat, could watch cases be made from it?
> ...


i have looked but its very generic, i was thinking in terms of could i create my very own watch case with it ?


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

jnash said:


> SEIKO7A38 said:
> 
> 
> > jnash said:
> ...


Yes. If you are a trained metalworker? If not, you could sell it to me! 

Mike


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

tixntox said:


> Yes. If you are a trained metalworker? If not, you could sell it to me!
> 
> Mike


I bagged first dibs !! :taz:


----------



## jnash (Dec 6, 2010)

SEIKO7A38 said:


> jnash said:
> 
> 
> > and the one below Unimat 3 with LOADS of extras
> ...


Those attachments in the tin, are they used with the small lathe?


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Your Unimat is very similar to my Record / Toyo ML-210 (here) but it is generally much too big for watch related work. In 8 years, I've only used it twice: once for modifying an Accutron case when creating a Spaceview conversion (







:lol and the second time when creating some Hamilton stem tubes (as in link above).


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

SEIKO7A38 said:


> tixntox said:
> 
> 
> > Yes. If you are a trained metalworker? If not, you could sell it to me!
> ...


Did you? I didn't see any dibs anywhere. My apologies.

Mike


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

I'd love it, but Mrs. Mel says I can't use the dining room table anymore :sadwalk: , not since I used my power saw to cut a length of MDF and "missed" - women, never understand techie stuff, do they?


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

mel said:


> I'd love it, but Mrs. Mel says I can't use the dining room table anymore :sadwalk: , not since I used my power saw to cut a length of MDF and "missed" - women, never understand techie stuff, do they?


Engine oil comes out of carpets if you use enough petrol doesn't it? It only leave a slight discolouration! :angel_not: 

Mike


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Please note that I have left the discussion as I do not wish to upset anybody with my comments! My sincere apologies if I have already done so.

Mike


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

:dummyspit:


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

tixntox said:


> Please note that I have left the discussion as I do not wish to upset anybody with my comments! My sincere apologies if I have already done so.
> 
> Mike


I can't see anyone being upset so far? Unless of course it was your next post that was likely to offend? :black eye:


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

:secret: :shutup:


----------

